# Craftsman weedwacker model 316.794471 - pull rope but need advice to remove shaft adapter



## RichP1234 (Jun 5, 2021)

I am trying to repair pull rope on my craftsman weedwacker; will not re-wind itself. To get to the line trimmer recoil starter assembly, I need to remove the Shaft adapter (part no 711-06837). The base of the adapter has a nut type shape that you can place a wrench on. I put rope into the cylinder to hold the piston in place. I THINK the adapter have a threader base but I am unsure and Then unsure if it is right-handed or left-handed threads. I tried turning with a wrench in each direction but I could Not loosen the adapter piece. With the force I was using, I was concern with bending something in the engine. I am thinking about using a hammer to tap the wrench but I would like to know the direction left or right handed threads. I tried an allen wrench down the shaft with no luck but I might have the wrong size wrench.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

It should be regular thread, turned CC to loosen. Using a hammer will only make things worse.
Rather than putting all the force onto the rod and piston, perhaps you can take a larger spade screwdriver and position it between the adapter and a flywheel counter weight. I use this method when torqueing flywheel nuts rather than risk damaging the piston.
See jpg for the jist of it.

P.S. those OEM starter assemblies are usually very cheap, not worth trying to repair.


----------



## RichP1234 (Jun 5, 2021)

Due to the plastic covering of the rope pull assembly i couldn't get a good shot to the fly wheel. I only had had maybe a 1/2" gap to work on the bottom side of the fly wheel to wedge a screwdriver in by the counterwgt. As i turned the shaft adapter with my wrench, at first I thought the shaft came loose. But the screwdriver slipped and I broke a small piece of the flywheel fin and a little piece of my skin. I am surprise how tight it is. I will either try again tomorrow.

Thanks for the advice


----------



## RichP1234 (Jun 5, 2021)

Pualr44. Sorry for the late respond. As you stated, the shaft adaptor had right-handed thread. To unscrew, I sprayed WD-40 down the shaft hole (to get to the threads, let it sit for a week or so (had other things to do), then I was able to unscrew the shaft adapter. I found that the locking type washer slip off a plastic shaft that allowed the pull rope mechanism to separate from the recoil spring. I wish I knew how it worked before I pull off the cover of the spring. B/c once that cover was removed, the spring un-winded. After some time and watched some you tube videos, I finally got the spring back in place and reinstalled everything including the locking washer. After reassembling the trimmer, I was able to start the trimmer. But I haven't used yet do to all the rain in Metro New Orleans area. Next I need to adjust the carburetor b/c it kills on me numerous time during use and I believe 1 of the reasons I have problems with the pull rope even though I haven't use the trimmer that much. 1 st time having a gas trimmer -- they are noisy.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Good to hear. Now, if you have to adjust that carb. it's either got some gum/corrosion in it, or there's a crankcase/intake leak. You may want to price a carb., it's cheap: 753-06190


----------

